# information



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

what information would you like to get about pigeons plz tell so i can add the info u need to help you with your pigeon. Like for example health problems and medical treatment, housing, feeding, and behaviour so i can add it to my site http://www.freewebs.com/pigeoncall ty


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

info on showing would be good


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

ok thx u mean like tips, rules that kind of things ????


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sometimes folks put links to other sites w/info on their site so that they don't have to reinvent the wheel. You might want to think about something like that for your site.

fp


----------



## makita725 (Dec 29, 2005)

Development day by day of babies (would have been great for me with handfeeding Destiny) maybe with basic information about hand feeding


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

ok thx for the advice


----------

